# Non-MAC Brands, Supplies & Stores: Questions & Where to Find Them in Latin Amr. Areas



## MAC_Whore (Jun 24, 2008)

This is the thread to discuss all non-MAC topics relating to cosmetic brands and stores in your Latin American area.


----------



## mitcha (Jul 3, 2008)

Gresat !!!


----------



## bgajon (Oct 21, 2009)

A las que les interese el nuevo esmalte de uñas Chanel Jade ya está a la venta en México!!! Lo compré la semana pasada en el Liverpool de Perisur.
El esmalte es de un color precioso y tiene buena calidad. Lo único es que hay que dar al menos 3 capas para lograr que quede opaco.
Espero les sea de utilidad esta información. Felices compras!!


----------

